# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Mikkelin paikallisliikenne

## hsiitari

Mikkelin paikallisliikenteen linjat ja lähtöjen määrät arkisin, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin olivat talvikaudella 1963 -1964 seuraavat:

Rantakylä  Linja-autoasema  Anttolan th. (28/33/23)
Linja-autoasema  Tusku (12/12/8)
Linja-autoasema  Karkialampi (6/8/6)
Linja-autoasema  Tuppurala (9/10/5)
Linja-autoasema  Moisio  Tuukkala (14/14/9)

Anttolan th. on nykyinen Parkkilan tienhaara kilometrin verran Visulahdesta viitostietä eteenpäin. Kolme Tuskun lähtöä ajettiin vanhaa Jyväskylän tietä Koivikon tienhaaraan asti. Keskustan ajantasauspysäkki oli Savilahdenkadulla vanhan linja-autoaseman edustalla. Kun pysäkit tarvittiin laajenevan pikavuoroliikenteen käyttöön, niin paikallisliikenteen pysäkit siirrettiin Vuorikadulle kirkkopuiston toiseen reunaan ja sieltä myöhemmin nykyiselle paikalle Porrassalmenkadulle Hallitustorin kohdalle. 

Nykyiset linjat ja lähtöjen lukumäärä syyskuussa 2009 (kesäaikataulu, voimassa syyskuun loppuun):
1A1B Rantakylä  Hallitustori  Tuppurala (17/15/11)
2 Silvasti  Hallitustori  Tupala  Launiala (14/12/6)
4 Tusku  Hallitustori  Laajalampi (15/13/5)
6 Hallitustori  Savisilta (11/4/-)
7 Raviradantie  Hallitustori (4/-/-)
10 Suonsaari  Tupala  Hallitustori (12/5/5)

Kaupungin kokoon nähden Mikkelin paikallisliikenne on mielestäni Suomen kärkitasoa. Kolme tärkeintä linjaa eli 1, 2 ja 4 ovat heilurilinjoja, joiden kierrosaika on yksi tunti. Näiden linjojen autot lähtevät keskustan ajantasauspysäkiltä eteenpäin aina 15 minuuttia yli ja 15 minuuttia vaille tasatunnin, mikä mahdollistaa joustavan vaihdon linjalta toiselle. Keskustan lähtöminuutit ovat samat kuin vuoden 1963 aikataulussa ja miksipä lähteä niitä muuttelemaan.

----------


## hsiitari

Kesän 1967 aikataulun mukaan keskustan ajantasauspysäkki oli siirtynyt Vuorikadulle. Reittiverkosto oli täydentynyt kolmella uudella linjalla:

Vuorikatu  Lehmuskylä (8/8/-)
Vuorikatu  Urpola (8/8/-)
Vuorikatu  Rouhiala (8/8/-)

Noihin aikoihin, siis vuosina 1963  1967 lauantai oli vielä koulupäivä ja työpäivä. Työaika oli klo 7  12 tai 8  14. Siksi paikallisliikenteessä ajettiin sama määrä lähtöjä kuin maanantaista perjantaihin ja lisäksi oli ylimääräisiä lähtöjä lauantai-iltaisin linjalla Rantakylä  Anttolan th.

----------


## hsiitari

Mikkelin kaupunginhallitus on kokouksessaan 12.10.2009 hyväksynyt paikallisliikenteeseen seuraavat aikataulu- ja reittimuutokset, jotka ovat tulleet voimaan 19.10.

Linja 2 Silvasti:
Linjalle lisätään yksi uusi vuoro ma-pe klo 8.10 Hallitustorilta Silvastiin.
Linjalla on ollut muutama tarvittaessa Pursialassa poikkeava vuoro. Nämä vuorot sekä muutama vuoro lisää muutetaan reitiltään liikennöitäväksi Pursialankadun kautta sekä paikallisliikenteen talvikautena että kesäkautena. Vilhonkadun, Pursialankadun ja Anttolan kantatien 62 kautta ajetaan aamu- ja iltapäivisin kolmen vuoroa.

Linja 4 Laajalampi:
Linjalle 4 lisätään vuoropareja maanantaista perjantaihin koulupäivinä. Lisävuorot ajoittuvat siten, että aamuksi klo 7  10.30 sekä iltapäivällä klo 12.15  17.30 saadaan ½ -tunnin vuoroväli. Uudet vuorot mahdollistavat Kasarmin Kampukselle suuntautuvalle opiskelijaliikenteelle ajallisesti paremmat vaihtoyhteydet torilla muilta linjoilta. 

Linja 1A1B Rantakylä:
Linjalta 1A1B Rantakylä muutamien vuorojen reitin poikkeaminen Nuijamiestenkadun kautta poistetaan tarpeettomana kokonaan sekä kesä- että talvikauden aikatauluista ja kaikki vuorot liikennöidään Otavankadun kautta. Linjalle 4 Laajalampi esitetään lisävuoroja, joten vuorotarjonta Nuijamiehen alueella lisääntyy ja korvaantuu viereisen Jääkärinkadun kautta liikennöivillä vuoroilla.

Samassa kokouksessa kaupunginhallitus päätti tilata Seasam House Ky:ltä WILIMA-matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmän ohjelmistopäivityksen. Sen hinta on hinta on 7.000  (alv 0%) asennettuna palvelimelle.

Matkustajan kannalta muutoksia ovat: 
- aikatauluja voi etsiä linjanumeron tai pysäkin nimen avulla,
- aikataulukot voi saada jokaiselta kaupungin pysäkiltä,
- matkustaja voi poimia aikataulukkoon vain haluamansa linjat,
- aikataulukon voi tulostaa.

----------


## hsiitari

Tiedote Mikkelin kaupungin internet-sivuilla:

"28.05.2010

Yritykset tukevat joukkoliikennettä Mikkelissä

Bussimatkustajille ale Mikkelin keskustassa 

Kaupat ja ravintolat antavat bussilla keskustaan saapuville asiakkaille alennusta ostohinnoista koko kesäkuun ajan Mikkelissä. 

Yritykset päättivät ryhtyä tukemaan joukkoliikennettä keskustan poikkeuksellisen vaikean pysäköintitilanteen takia. Mikkelin keskustan suuret rakennustyöt haittaavat autoliikennettä tänä kesänä. 

Yritykset kannustavat paikallisia asukkaita bussin, taksien ja pyörän käyttäjiksi. Myös työntekijöiden toivotaan jättävän autonsa kauemmas keskustasta, jotta pysäköintipaikkoja jäisi matkailijoiden käyttöön. 

Alennus annetaan samana päivänä ostettua paikallisliikenteen bussilippua vastaan. Lippu jää maksutapahtuman yhteydessä liikkeeseen, eikä sitä voi käyttää toista kertaa. Aikuisten paikallisbussilipun hinta on Mikkelissä 2,90 euroa ja lastenlipun hinta 1,50 euroa. 

Mukana kampanjassa on kesäkuun alussa lähes 40 liikettä ja ravintolaa. Joukko saattaa kasvaa kesän aikana. Kaikissa kampanjan yrityksissä bussilippu hyvitetään täysimääräisenä."

----------


## ultrix

Aika kova veto! Yleensä on ollut näitä kauppakeskusten parkkimaksun laskun loppusummassa hyvittäviä kauppiaita.

----------


## TRe

http://www.savonlinja.fi/php/GetBull...tegory=Tiedote

----------


## hsiitari

Ristiina ja Suomenniemi liittyvät Mikkelin kaupunkiin vuoden 2013 alussa ja samassa yhteydessä tulee muutoksia kaupunki- ja seutulippuihin.

Kaupunkilipun 1-vyöhykkeen hinta nousee 51 eurosta 53 euroon ja lipun voimassaoloalue on nykyinen paikallisliikennealue.

Kaupunkilipun rinnalle perustetaan uusi 2-vyöhykkeen lippu Otavan taajamaa varten. Sen hinta on 64 euroa.

Seutulipun hinta mikkeliläisille 71 euroa säilyy ennallaan ja alue käsittää myös Ristiinan ja Suomenniemen.

Perustetaan uusi Seutulippu-2, mikä on voimassa 30 vapaavalintaisena päivänä 90 päivän ajan. Sen hinta on 100 euroa.

----------


## Piirka

> http://www.savonlinja.fi/php/GetBull...tegory=Tiedote


Fiksua laittaa pelkkä linkki ilman sisältöselostetta. Pienen penkomisen jälkeen löytyi infoa: Kampanjaa "Bussilipulla  alennusta Mikkelin keskustassa" jatkettiin kahdella kuukaudella ja kesti siis 1.6.-31.8.2010, messissä melkein 40 liikettä. Olisi kiva tietää kuinka moni asiakas käytti tuolloin tilaisuutta hyväkseen.




> Perustetaan uusi Seutulippu-2, mikä on voimassa 30 vapaavalintaisena päivänä 90 päivän ajan. Sen hinta on 100 euroa.


Kelpoisuusalue sama kuin 30 päivän seutulipulla? Jos on, niin tuohan on suorastaan nerokkaan edukas.

----------


## hsiitari

> Kelpoisuusalue sama kuin 30 päivän seutulipulla? Jos on, niin tuohan on suorastaan nerokkaan edukas.


Kelpoisuusalue on sama. Teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjan mukaan:
"Autolaite vertaa kortilta edellistä matkustuspäivämäärää senhetkiseen. Jos edellinen on aiempi kuin kuluva päivä, kortilta vähennetään yksi matkapäivä. Jos edellinen matkustus on samalta päivältä, mitään ei vähennetä. Nykyinen Seutulippu-tuote on voimassa 30 päivää rajattomalla matkojen määräoikeudelle. Seutulippu 2-tuotteesta on saatu hyviä kokemuksia ja kuntalaisille tarjotaan uutta kannustavaa mahdollisuutta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön."

Missä muualla tuollainen joustava seutulippu on käytössä?

----------


## killerpop

> Missä muualla tuollainen joustava seutulippu on käytössä?


Ylöjärvellä otettiin 1.2.2012 käyttöön.

----------


## santeri82

Sattuuko joku tietämään, miksi Rantakylä-Tuppurala linjalla käytetään kahta eri linjatunnusta (1A/1B)? Reittihän noilla molemmilla on täysin sama. 
Eikö olisi selkeämpää, jos olisi vain yksi ykkönen?

----------


## Piirka

> Sattuuko joku tietämään, miksi Rantakylä-Tuppurala linjalla käytetään kahta eri linjatunnusta (1A/1B)? Reittihän noilla molemmilla on täysin sama. 
> Eikö olisi selkeämpää, jos olisi vain yksi ykkönen?


Tuppuralan suunnalla ykkönen kulkee rengasmaisesti Lähemäen ympäri. Aamupäivällä ajetaan Launialan kautta Tuppuralaan ja takaisin Saksalan kautta. Iltapäivällä (klo 13.45) alkaen ajosuunta on toisinpäin. Aikataulusta ei tosin suoraan selviä, että aamupäivisin tunnus on 1A ja iltapäivisin 1B - muistelisin havaintojen perusteella, että näin niitä tunnuksia käytetään.

----------


## santeri82

> Tuppuralan suunnalla ykkönen kulkee rengasmaisesti Lähemäen ympäri. Aamupäivällä ajetaan Launialan kautta Tuppuralaan ja takaisin Saksalan kautta. Iltapäivällä (klo 13.45) alkaen ajosuunta on toisinpäin. Aikataulusta ei tosin suoraan selviä, että aamupäivisin tunnus on 1A ja iltapäivisin 1B - muistelisin havaintojen perusteella, että näin niitä tunnuksia käytetään.


Nuo tunnukset menevät siten, että toinen auto linjalla kulkee tunnuksella 1A ja toinen tunnuksella 1B. Tuo Launialan kierroksen kulkusuunta on kelloon sidottu, ei linjatunnukseen.

Olisi kaikinpuolin selkeämpää, jos olisi vain linja nro 1. 

Mikähän on ollut syy moiseen ratkaisuun? Se on nimittäin ollut olemassa niin kauan kuin muistan, ainakin 20 vuotta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Piirka

> Nuo tunnukset menevät siten, että toinen auto linjalla kulkee tunnuksella 1A ja toinen tunnuksella 1B. Tuo Launialan kierroksen kulkusuunta on kelloon sidottu, ei linjatunnukseen.


Hataran muistikuvan perusteella arvelin, että linjatunnus muuttuisi 1A:sta 1B:ksi automaagisesti klo 13.45. Penkosin kuva-arkistoani ja löysin muutaman vuoden takaisia kuvia Mikkelistä. Linjakartta oli päässyt valotusten joukkoon. Kartasta ei ollut mitään apua A ja B -kirjainten käytön suhteen. Kuvien joukossa oli myös kuva 1A:sta Hallitustorilla. Kuvan exif-tiedoston mukaan valotus olisi tapahtunut siinä kolmen pintaan iltapäivällä. (1B:tä ei löytynyt). Olisikohan linjakirjainten käyttö liittynyt joskus viime vuosituhannella Launialan kierroksen kulkusuuntaan? Ehkäpä jossain vaiheessa ollaan kyllästytty lakanoiden veivaamiseen eestaas. Ja nykyiset elektroniset kilvet ovat joko jämähtäneet näyttämään 1A:ta / 1B:tä tai sitten kuljettajat eivät / paikallinen "Helmi-täti" ei vaivaudu vaihtamaan tunnuksia automaagisella hetkellä?

Selvennystä tulisi, jos sekä karttaan merkittäisiin Launialan erisuuntaiset kulkusuunnat että aikatauluun merkintä "aamupäivällä ajetaan tunnuksella 1A ja klo 13.45 alkaen tunnuksella 1B" tjsp.

----------


## santeri82

> Sattuuko joku tietämään, miksi Rantakylä-Tuppurala linjalla käytetään kahta eri linjatunnusta (1A/1B)? Reittihän noilla molemmilla on täysin sama. 
> Eikö olisi selkeämpää, jos olisi vain yksi ykkönen?


Pitihän tätä sitten kysyä Savonlinjalta itseltään ja näin heidän liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Timo Lappi vastasi:

_Hei!

Linjaa 1 ajetaan ja on ajettu iät ja ajat kahdella autolla, 1A ja 1B.

1A lähtee 15 yli Tuppuralaan ja 45 yli Rantakylään.

1B lähtee 15 yli Rantakylään ja 45 yli Tuppuralaan.

Esimerkiksi löytötavaroita on helpompi jäljittää, kun tietää kumpi auto on kyseessä.

Esimerkiksi Kajaanissa on ollut vastaava tilanne._ 


Eli kuten epäilinkin, linjatunnuksilla halutaan vain erottaa autot toisistaan. Vähän kummallinen ratkaisu minun mielestäni.

----------


## petteri

> Mikähän on ollut syy moiseen ratkaisuun? Se on nimittäin ollut olemassa niin kauan kuin muistan, ainakin 20 vuotta


Olisikohan joskus 80-luvulla linjoilla 1A ja 1B ollut eri reitti Rantakylässä? Olisikohan tunnukset sitten jääneet, vaikka reitti on muuttanut samaksi?

----------


## kuukanko

Mikkeli kilpailuttaa nyt vuorostaan paikallisliikenteensä. Hankintailmoitus

Sopimuskausi on 1.5.2016 - 30.4.2019 + 2 vuoden optio.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli ja ratkaisuperusteena halvin hinta. Isojen bussien liikenne (linjat 1A, 1B, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7 ja 10, yhteensä 6 bussia + vaihteleva tarve lisäautolle) on oma kohteensa ja Moppe-palveluliikenne (2 pikkubussia) oma kohteensa. Isoilla busseilla maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuotta (ikävaatimukset tulevat voimaan siirtymäajan jälkeen 1.9.2016).

----------


## killerpop

Tässä on kaiketi parikin aborttia nähty, vieläkö tuo 14.3. on kuiteski se lopullinen tarjousten jättämispäivä? Jos ei, tässä saadaan varmaan uusi kilpailuttamisfarssi aikaiseksi. No alkuperäisessäkin tarjouspyynnössä taisi olla 1,5kk aikaa tarjousten jättämisestä liikennöimisen aloittamiseen.

----------


## Zambo

> Tässä on kaiketi parikin aborttia nähty, vieläkö tuo 14.3. on kuiteski se lopullinen tarjousten jättämispäivä? Jos ei, tässä saadaan varmaan uusi kilpailuttamisfarssi aikaiseksi. No alkuperäisessäkin tarjouspyynnössä taisi olla 1,5kk aikaa tarjousten jättämisestä liikennöimisen aloittamiseen.


Jos aikataulu venyy, niin pk-seudullahan vapautuu paljon sopivaa kalustoa. Ja yksi firmahan siirtää jo kalustoa maakuntiin.

----------


## kuukanko

Tällä hetkellä kilpailu on keskeytyksissä. 3.3. julkaistun keskeytysilmoituksen mukaan "Tarjouspyynnön painotuksissa on merkittäviä puutteita jonka johdosta tarjouspyyntö keskeytetään. Tarjouspyyntö tullaan julkaisemaan uudelleen." Uutta tarjouspyyntöä ei ole vielä näkynyt.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailu on tänään käynnistetty uudestaan. Nyt sopimuskausi alkaakin vasta 1.6.2016 ja tarjousten jättöpäivä on 4.4.

----------


## kuukanko

Mikkelin tekninen lautakunta valitsi liikennöitsijät eilen:
_Mikkelin paikallisliikenteen kaupunkimaisessa joukkoliikennepalvelussa liikennöitsijä sopimuskaudelle 1.6.2016 - 30.4.2019 on kohteessa 1 paikallisliikennevuorot Soisalon Liikenne Oy ja kohteessa 2 Moppe-palveluliikenne Ihastjärven Linja Oy._

----------


## hsiitari

*Mikkelin joukkoliikenteessä on käytössä Waltti lippu- ja maksujärjestelmä*

Valtakunnallinen joukkoliikenteen lippujärjestelmä Waltti otettiin käyttöön Mikkelin paikallisliikenteessä 1.6.2016 ja Ely-keskuksen joukkoliikenteessä sekä Mikkelin seudun maaseutuliikenteessä 6.6.2016.

*Kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöitsijä vaihtui*

Kuten ketjun edellisessä vastauksessa jo mainitaan, niin Soisalon Liikenne aloitti Mikkelin kaupunkiliikenteen palveluntuottajana 1.6.2016.

Lisätietoja:

http://mikkeli.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...hankinta(1600)
http://www.mikkeli.fi/joukkoliikenne
http://www.soisalonliikenne.com/aika...e_mikkeli.html

----------


## hsiitari

Mikkelin kesäkuun alussa vihertynyttä paikallisliikennettä. Linja 1 lähdössä juhannusaattona Hallitustorilta Rantakylään ja linja 2 Silvastiin klo 9.45. Etummaisen bussin tuulilasin alaosa on koristeltu koivunoksin. Mukava nähdä, että vanhaa perinteistä juhannusaaton tapaa noudatetaan Mikkelissä.

----------


## Eppu

Mitähän kaikkea sinne onkaan sitten tullut ajoon? Vissiin ainakin se teli-8500LE ja jokin toinen 8500LE. Sen lisäksi pari OmniLinkkiä (ex. SKL ja PL) ja Elimäen liikenteeltä ostettu Vest. Mahtaako tuo riittää vielä? Varkauteen riittää 2 autoa näin kesällä ja Mikkelin aikatauluista laskeskelin että olisko 8 vai 9 autoa kiinni näin kesäaikaan? Varmaan kesäksi autot riittää kyllä, mutta kuvassa oleva Vest lienee palautumassa takaisin Varkauteen elokuussa. Voisikin tehdä tuonne pienen kesäkierroksen kun jo tuo ex. elimäki antaa syyn lähteä...

----------


## hsiitari

> Mitähän kaikkea sinne onkaan sitten tullut ajoon? Vissiin ainakin se teli-8500LE ja jokin toinen 8500LE. Sen lisäksi pari OmniLinkkiä (ex. SKL ja PL) ja Elimäen liikenteeltä ostettu Vest. Mahtaako tuo riittää vielä? Varkauteen riittää 2 autoa näin kesällä ja Mikkelin aikatauluista laskeskelin että olisko 8 vai 9 autoa kiinni näin kesäaikaan? Varmaan kesäksi autot riittää kyllä, mutta kuvassa oleva Vest lienee palautumassa takaisin Varkauteen elokuussa. Voisikin tehdä tuonne pienen kesäkierroksen kun jo tuo ex. elimäki antaa syyn lähteä...


Nyt kannattaa katsoa teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjassa oleva Palvelukuvaus niminen liite. Siitä selviää yhtä ja toista, esim. automäärä.

Pöytäkirja löytyy täältä: http://mikkeli.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...hankinta(1600)

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt kannattaa katsoa teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjassa oleva Palvelukuvaus niminen liite. Siitä selviää yhtä ja toista, esim. automäärä.
> 
> Pöytäkirja löytyy täältä: http://mikkeli.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...hankinta(1600)


Kalustomäärätarpeeseen pöytäkirjat osaa vastata jotenkin, mutta ei oikeastaan mihinkään muuhun. Vaikka tiedettäis, montako autoa liikenne vaatii, vara-autojen määrä on oikeastaan liikennöitsijän itsensä päätettävissä. Ja mitkä ovat oikeastaan lisäautoja ja mitkä vara-autoja, aika näyttää... Pöytäkirja ei osaa yksilöidä yhtään ainutta autoyksilöä, joten on vähän turha tietolähde. Mutta eiköhän kuviot nopeasti selviä, kunhan on aktiivisia henkilöitä seuraamassa ja raportoimassa.

----------


## Tardolus

> Mitähän kaikkea sinne onkaan sitten tullut ajoon? Vissiin ainakin se teli-8500LE ja jokin toinen 8500LE. Sen lisäksi pari OmniLinkkiä (ex. SKL ja PL) ja Elimäen liikenteeltä ostettu Vest. Mahtaako tuo riittää vielä? Varkauteen riittää 2 autoa näin kesällä ja Mikkelin aikatauluista laskeskelin että olisko 8 vai 9 autoa kiinni näin kesäaikaan? Varmaan kesäksi autot riittää kyllä, mutta kuvassa oleva Vest lienee palautumassa takaisin Varkauteen elokuussa. Voisikin tehdä tuonne pienen kesäkierroksen kun jo tuo ex. elimäki antaa syyn lähteä...


Ihan vaan näin kouvolalaisena uteliaisuuttani kysyn: kumpi noista mahtaaa olla ex-Elimäen Liikenne ja kumpi lähti pois, kun kaksi Vestiähän heillä oli? Sisätilat ainakin vaativat jo jonkin moista remonttia toisessa niistä.

----------


## antsa

Käsittääkseni Elimäen ex. 4 KRN-764 meni Soisalolle.

----------


## killerpop

> Käsittääkseni Elimäen ex. 4 KRN-764 meni Soisalolle.


Ko autohan näkyy Epun 1.7. otetuissa kuvissakin Soisalon ajossa
 
Muita Vestejä Soisalolla BSM-326 ja BSM-327

----------


## Tardolus

> Ko autohan näkyy Epun 1.7. otetuissa kuvissakin Soisalon ajossa
>  
> Muita Vestejä Soisalolla BSM-326 ja BSM-327


OK, kiitos tiedosta! :-)

----------


## hsiitari

Lisätäänpä Mikkelin paikallisliikennettä käsittelevään keskusteluun hieman historiallista perspektiiviä, sillä pienessä arkistossani sattuu olemaan Savonlinjan aikataulu kaudelta 1963  1964. Nykyisen ykköslinjan lähdöt keskustasta Rantakylään olivat oheisen kuvan mukaiset. Lauantai oli siihen aikaan työpäivä ja työaika taisi päättyä klo 14. Siitä johtuu ylimääräinen lauantailähtö klo 14.15. Ulkona elokuvissa, ym. käytiin sekä lauantai- että *sunnuntai*-iltaisin, jolloin oli tiheämpi liikenne viikon muihin päiviin verrattuna. Rantakylä kuului tuolloin Mikkelin maalaiskuntaan. En tiedä, että kuinka pitkällä idässä kaupungin raja oli. Kuten olen aikaisemmin maininnut, niin Anttolan th. on nykyinen Parkkilan tienhaara kilometrin verran Visulahdesta viitostietä eteenpäin. Kääntöpaikka oli siellä.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä lisää viitostien varren paikallisliikenteen aikatauluja Mikkelistä talvikaudelta 1963-1964.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä loput Mikkelin paikallisliikenteen aikataulut kaudelta 1963 - 1964. Nykyisin Moision ja Tuukkalan kautta ajaa linja 2, Hallitustori - Silvasti. Tuskuun ajaa linja 4 ja Karkialammille linja 7. Koivikon tienhaara on Tuskusta muutama kilometri eteenpäin vanhaa Kangasniementietä.

----------


## kuukanko

Paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus sopimuskaudelle 1.5.2021 - 31.5.2026 + optio 2 v on alkanut.

Kilpailutuksessa on kaksi kohdetta:
paikallisliikenne. 8 kpl A1 (istumapaikkamäärä vähintään 31 + 3 klaffia, kokonaispaikkamäärä vähintään 65) ja 4 kpl C (istumapaikkamäärä vähintään 47 + 3 klaffia, kokonaispaikkamäärä vähintään 90). Molemmissa kalustotyypeissä ovitus vähintään 1+2+0 ja lastenvaunutilan vapaa pituus vähintään 1950 mm. Busseista vähintään neljän on oltava biokaasukäyttöisiä. Linja-autojen ulkoväritys saa olla liikennöitsijän oman brändin mukainen, mutta sen tulee olla yhtenäinen.palveluliikenneautot (Moppe-palveluliikenne). 2 pikkubussia (optiona kasvattaminen 4:ään pikkubussiin sopimuskauden aikana), käyttövoiman oltava biokaasu
Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta (vara-autoilla 14 vuotta). Dieselbussien on täytettävä vähintään Euro5-päästötaso.

Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta. Minimivaatimuksen ylittävillä kaasubusseilla liikennöimisestä maksetaan 7,5% korotettua liikennöintikorvausta ja sähköbusseilla liikennöimisestä 15% korotettua.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 8.10.

----------


## Miska

> Paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus sopimuskaudelle 1.5.2021 - 31.5.2026 + optio 2 v on alkanut.
> 
> Kilpailutuksessa on kaksi kohdetta:
> paikallisliikenne. 8 kpl A1 (istumapaikkamäärä vähintään 31 + 3 klaffia, kokonaispaikkamäärä vähintään 65) ja 4 kpl C (istumapaikkamäärä vähintään 47 + 3 klaffia, kokonaispaikkamäärä vähintään 90). Molemmissa kalustotyypeissä ovitus vähintään 1+2+0 ja lastenvaunutilan vapaa pituus vähintään 1950 mm. Busseista vähintään neljän on oltava biokaasukäyttöisiä. Linja-autojen ulkoväritys saa olla liikennöitsijän oman brändin mukainen, mutta sen tulee olla yhtenäinen.palveluliikenneautot (Moppe-palveluliikenne). 2 pikkubussia (optiona kasvattaminen 4:ään pikkubussiin sopimuskauden aikana), käyttövoiman oltava biokaasu
> Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta (vara-autoilla 14 vuotta). Dieselbussien on täytettävä vähintään Euro5-päästötaso.
> 
> Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta. Minimivaatimuksen ylittävillä kaasubusseilla liikennöimisestä maksetaan 7,5% korotettua liikennöintikorvausta ja sähköbusseilla liikennöimisestä 15% korotettua.
> 
> Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 8.10.


Jos kalustovaatimuksia tulkitaan tiukasta, ei noita neljää vaadittua kaasubussia saisi korvata sähköbusseilla. No, ehkäpä tuota joku liikennöitsijä vielä kysyy. Sähköbusseilla liikennöimisestä maksetaan niin reilusti korotettua hintaa, että voisi kuvitella jonkun niitä tarjoavan. Muualla Suomessa viime aikoina ratkaistujen kilpailutusten perusteella sähköbussiliikenne ei ole ainakaan merkittävästi kalliimpaa kuin perinteinen dieselkalustolla tapahtuva operointi. Kalustovaatimuksissa näyttäisi olevan maininta, että linjoilla 2 ja 3 reitti kulkee 3,3 m korkean sillan alta, joten näitä linjoja ei voisi kaasubusseilla ajaa. Kaasubussien edellytetään kuitenkin olevan päivittäisessä käytössä. Ainakin täysmatalana lienee kuitenkin saatavilla sekä sähkö- että kaasubusseja, joiden korkeus ei ylitä 3,3 metriä. Scanian low entry -biokaasubussin korkeus näyttäisi olevan 3,4 m. 

Nykyisellä liikennöitsijällä Soisalon Liikenteellä olisi tarjota seuraavalle sopimuskaudelle viisi Euro 6 -päästötason Scaniaa vm. 2013 - 2017 sekä pari hieman vanhempaa EEV-päästötason VDL:ää. Oma mielenkiintoinen kysymyksensä on kuinka kiinnostunut Mikkelin paikallisliikenteen perinteinen operaattori Savonlinja on liikenteestä. Pohjolan Liikenne on viime aikoina osallistunut kilpailutuksiin muistaakseni ainakin Oulussa, Turussa ja Tampereella, joten ei tuo Mikkelikään ihan mahdoton olisi, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin suunnilleen samankokoinen kokonaisuus kuin PL:llä on Kuopiossa ja isompi kuin Imatran paikkuri. Mahdollinen tarjoaja voisi olla myös Koiviston Auto -konserni, joka tosin on ollut varovainen tarjoamaan perinteisten toimipaikkakuntiensa ulkopuolelle. KA ei käsittääkseni ole tarjonnut edes Turkuun tai Tampereelle, vaikka konsernilla on (ollut) noilla paikkakunnilla toimintaa kaukoliikenteen puolella. PL:n lisäksi uusille alueille ovat hakeutuneet ainakin tamperelainen Länsilinjat (Turun seutu, Hämeenlinnan, Jämsän seutu) sekä hämeenlinnalainen Vekka (Kajaani). Nobinalle Mikkeli voi olla liian pieni ja liian erillään yrityksen muista Suomen toiminnoista, vaikka sinänsä sinne sopivaa kalustoa olisikin juuri sopivasti vapautumassa HSL-alueelta.

----------


## Miska

> Jos kalustovaatimuksia tulkitaan tiukasta, ei noita neljää vaadittua kaasubussia saisi korvata sähköbusseilla. No, ehkäpä tuota joku liikennöitsijä vielä kysyy.


Tarjouskilpailusta jätettyjen kysymysten vastauksissa tilaaja ilmoittaa, ettei vaadittua neljää kaasubussia voi korvata sähköbusseilla. Myöskään teliauton korvaaminen nivelautolla ei käy.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaasukäyttöisen pienkaluston vähäisen tarjonnan vuoksi kilpailutuksessa on luovuttu palveluliikennekaluston kaasuvaatimuksesta ja myös Euro6-dieselpikkubussit kelpaavat.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko vielä tietoa tuloksista?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko vielä tietoa tuloksista?


28.10. ratkaistaan kaikki kolme kilpailutuskohdetta: https://mikkeli.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...okous_28102020

----------


## Eki62

Soisalon liikenne jatkaa Mikkelissä paikallisliikenteessä seuraavat viisi vuotta.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja myös palveluliikenne siirtyy Soisalon Liikenteelle. Länsi-Savon uutinen

----------

